# The story of a puppy mill breeder dog.



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

*I did not know it was a mill until i got there* 
Well my fiances mom had heard from a friend that this lady was giving away all her dogs cause she was ordered to (except 4). So his sis had wanted a dog for awhile but she lives an hour away so she asked if his mom would go look at the dogs she had she wanted the Shih tzu though if she looked good. So his mom went and came home with her. The lady told her that she was 6yrs old and her name is Queen Latifa and shes healthy. When i saw this poor dog i knewapparent she was a breeder dog. she STUNK awful and had nails so long they were curling. My fiances sister came up and looked at her and decided she didnt wanna take her home. 

So today we went to look and see if she saw any dogs she did like and thought were right for her. When we went there it SMELLED so bad. I did not expect what was coming.......I soon found out the SPCA ordered her to get rid of them or they would take them she had over 30 of them and dared to call it a rescue for small dogs!!!!!!! 

We walk around to where the dogs are in homemade "dog" cages (i wouldnt put a rabbit in there) we saw one Shih Zhu with a litter of 4wk old puppies and on top of that cage was another new mother with just born babies. She would NOT let us look in the back part where they were. Digusting. Apparently she decided to breed the dogs one last time before she gave them away. shes giving away the mothers and selling all the puppies for $300. ALL the females are pregnant. we proceeded to go further down and saw 2 more dogs kept in horrid conditions. the one was nice and a female and she had thought about getting her, the lady went to get her and she was SO happy to get out of that cage but as she took her out realized she was pregnant and wouldnt let her get adopted. THEN she tells us she just bred her the week before. This lady has over 6 dogs pregnant or just had puppies outside in horrible outside cages. 

We were so digusted we just left. 

She just lays there pretty much all day and doesnt walk or anything until you pick her up and move her. Shes a sweetheart and her whole life was in a cage being preganted OVER and OVER untill she was of no use anymore. Her front legs are bowed BAD because of it. ALSO her NIPPLES HANG DOWN FROM ALL THE LITTERS SHES HAD. Can feel her ribs and back bone! 

She is such a good girl and doesnt bark or anything. Loves my 2yr old and is just a little princess now in my eyes. I know im not in the best condition to take a dog but i can give her the proper care and food she needs and love and affection (she ate human scrapes her whole life), Also never had water only milk so its been a rough time getting her to drink it! Here is Tifa.... (After her shave and nail trimming)

JUNE 24, 1010







[/URL]










*TODAY*
JULY 14, 2010

Tifa (as i renamed her) had her hair shaved, nails clipped and a ton of baths. Her nails have never been cut and she was never groomed. She was crawling in FLEAS and were still fighting that battle! Shes about 6 years old. The only good thing this lady did for her was get her vaccinated and dog license tag. 
She now tries to play drinks WATER eats her own food and is turning into quite the young lady! She has found her VOICE! also last night she actually PLAYED with me for a minute! Shes come such a long way in less than a month  Here she is today

She ran for the first time last night 


















Exploring!


----------



## zoey.sampson (Jul 13, 2010)

That is horrible about the puppymill... some people should be put down for the things they do to their animals....(IMO) haha... 

That is a happy story about Tifa!  I am glad you gave her a good home. Looks like she is fitting right in!!! Running & playing is good!


----------



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

My son has eczema by the way 





































@ Zoey- And that lady actually thought she had a RESCUE! So sad and shes allowed to keep 4 dogs! One of the ones shes keeping had abroken leg........so sickening


----------



## zoey.sampson (Jul 13, 2010)

I love those pictures! Thats great she likes kids! Bonus! They both look so happy! hehe 



I have eczema as well. I've had it my whole life.... still trying to find a temporary cure... do you have any suggestions? we can go into PM if its better.


----------



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

Well she is DEATHLY afraid of kids i think that ladies nephew may have hurt her in some way....she growled at my son at first but now shes okay. But if other kids come around she'll shake and try and hide or come by me. 
Sent you a PM


----------



## traceymc (Jul 14, 2010)

Such a sad story, but with a wonderful ending. Well done to you and your family for giving beautiful Tifa a loving home, and teaching her what it's like to live again.

Those pictures are wonderful, especially the ones with your son.

Keep up the good work.

I wont get on my soap box on my thoughts on puppy mills


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

It's great that you saved her! You can immediately tell that she's so much happier just from the pictures. She looks like a sweet little girl who was used for such a horrible reason. Great job on making her life so much better.


----------



## Inspire2be (Feb 1, 2010)

TY guys! Shes such a sweet girl! Imagine 5yrs in a cage?! Breaks my heart!
She finally getting used to family life!


----------

